
Bubblesort to find maximum element found in Qualcomm code - kilotaras
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/6oemwp/why_some_companies_insist_on_hiring_candidates/
======
web007
This is a failure on multiple levels.

1) The engineer writing this code failed to understand what they'd done. As
one commenter said (paraphrased), they learned what bubblesort is without
learning not to use it.

2) This is a failure in code review. The name of the function alone should be
a red flag to any competent reviewer, and if Qualcomm doesn't have code
reviews then that's another organizational failure.

3) This is potentially a QA failure, depending on the code usage. If it's ONLY
ever used to pick 1 of 10 or 100 elements then it will work fine. If it's used
to sort sonmthing like an address book, then QA failed to validate it on a
sufficiently large dataset. It's only "potentially" because QA is stupid-hard
for anything beyond simple code, and should never have made it that far.

